# Suggesion needed for digi cam under 20k



## savin (Dec 3, 2012)

*SUGGESTIONS REQUIRED FOR P&S CAM<20k*

Kindly suggest digi cam, following are my priorities
1. Budget < INR 20,000
2. Image resolution >10 mega pixel (Rich in details, high quality images)
3. Superior low light performance with less noise (indoor)
4. Excellent image stabilization (lens/sensor)
5. Optical zoom > 14x (highest image quality at longer zoom)
6. Optimal VQ in low light and Full HD video> 24 fps
7.  Higher flash range (wider & longer)
8. Good automatic & manual control, burst mode is preferred
9. Better battery more shots per charge
10. Compact is preferred


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats a hell lot of adjectives. Even low end DSLRs will not provide such features. Best you can get is SX240


----------



## savin (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you for your reply & suggestion. I've given some priorities, i'm confused between these models among them which one better suites my requirement in its class. Will anyone help me to priorties the same. 

C-SX240, SX500 
N-P500, S9300 
P-FZ60, TZ-30 
S-HX20V  
F-HS25EXR
O-SZ-31MR, SH-25MR


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 3, 2012)

savin said:


> thank you for your reply & suggestion. I've given some priorities, i'm confused between these models among them which one better suites my requirement in its class. Will anyone help me to priorties the same.
> 
> C-SX240, SX500
> N-P500, S9300
> ...



my vote for SONY HX20V


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2012)

sx240 for better pic quality 
sony hx20v for lot of nice helpful features

get olympus xz1 for nice quality pics and low light performance


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2012)

C-SX240, *SX500*
N-*P500*, _S9300_
P-*FZ60*, TZ-30
S-HX20V
F-*HS25EXR*
O-_SZ-31MR, SH-25MR _

Bold ones are not compacts and italicized/underlined doesn't have manual exposure controls. Which leaves 3 travel zoom cameras, and the three are equally (almost) good. Pick the one you like...


----------



## savin (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Suggestion needed for digi cam under 20k*

My main priority is about IQ, VQ and low light performer with good image stabilizer.
I give less importance for size. So it can be prosumer or compact one but it should satisfy my requirements as mentioned earlier.


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2012)

^ Then you can also consider FZ60, it does have better controls over video recording...


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 4, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ Then you can also consider FZ60, it does have better controls over video recording...



I second FZ-60.
It has very good low light image quality as per reviews and the excellent Leica lens, same as FZ150, best flash range along with HDR,panorama and all features.
What you don't get in RAW,articulated LCD and limited burst mode.

It is available around 17-18K..excellent value for money.
Otherwise you can consider HX200V at 20K odd.

I like the bridge cameras for better grip, more external controls, more zoom, better flash range and better battery life.


----------



## savin (Dec 5, 2012)

By reading review, comparison & suggestion, I came to know that few good models which suites my budget & requirements like fz60, sz20 & sx240. But each one having its own advantages and disadvantages. 

Following are the main cons of individual.

FZ60 – No sharpness in HD videos, limitation in burst mode, no comments (no idea) about low light performance, but overall features seems good to choose.
SZ20- More noise at low ISO, Slow internal battery charging system but overall performance good
SX240- It struggled to focus in low light; VQ is a little choppy, below average battery life, But good IQ at day light 
Over the above SX240 sample images in day light is better compared to other.
I need better low light performer, since most of my requirement is indoor shooting. If anyone send some sample images with same low light condition for three of them, it would be better to choose. Kindly suggest better one.


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think SZ20 is that good... You can check the samples in flickr...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2012)

hmmm u totally neglected  olympus XZ1 ....its much better low light performer than these


----------



## savin (Dec 5, 2012)

xz1 is having only 4x opt.zoom and it is > 20k, but it is having better sensor size...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 5, 2012)

savin said:


> By reading review, comparison & suggestion, I came to know that few good models which suites my budget & requirements like fz60, sz20 & sx240. But each one having its own advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Following are the main cons of individual.
> 
> ...



Sony Hx20v good focus in low light and battery life.

i will post day and night zoom video soon..


----------



## savin (Dec 11, 2012)

Main cons of HX20V (in review)
•Lots of detail smudging, even at ISO 100
•Only two apertures to choose from at any one time; no shutter or aperture priority modes
•Tends to underexpose; highlight clipping can be an issue at times
•No manual controls in movie mode
•Internal battery charger is slow, prevents you from charging a spare

can any one suggest me about performance of FZ150 & HX100V-*Carl zeiss lens*.

Kindly suggest which one is better among them, priority is low light performance and image quality.

which one is better Carl zeiss (HX100V) v/s Sony G lens (HX20V)

HX100V vs FZ150 vs FZ60 vs HX20V vs SX240HS


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

^ 
Do you find stock of those two cameras?
FZ150 is better between that two...

Since the first two are discontinued and can't find one in the market, I would say *FZ60* as it does have better control over video recording.


----------



## karthikkumar (Dec 17, 2012)

NIKON COOLPIX L-810,is a nice one to go for it under your budget


----------



## savin (Dec 18, 2012)

karthikkumar said:


> NIKON COOLPIX L-810,is a nice one to go for it under your budget



L810 has poor low light performance, now m looking for entry level slr with increasing my budget<28K.

By seeing some sample images, canon - 1100D images were sharper than D3100, but overall reviews/score votes for nikon.
Sony A37 seems better by specs and features can any one help me out to over come this conf...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

I think d5100 is available for 29k (go to the entry level dslr battle thread)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 18, 2012)

yes if u get D5100 for 29k its a great deal


----------



## AMTECH69 (Dec 19, 2012)

I want a cam with similar specs.
what about Fuji HS25EXR? Anybody tried? Feature wise it seems comparable with Nikon or Canon models but not sure about image quality. Moreover it has manual zoom. Is it preferred over automatic one?
Want to buy within 2-3 days. Pls Help.


----------

